# Pneumatic Basics



## HavenHaunt (May 17, 2013)

Hey everyone I put this video together to help out if you are just getting started with pneumatics. Hopefully it will help with your first couple props. I basically talked about the stuff I use. It can be applied to all types of props if you are doing: sit up, pop up, hangman, scissor, trash can, monster in the box, or what every you wildest dreams can come up with, haha!


----------

